# what size brakes does the 3.0 Avant use?



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

and what big brake options are there?
a friend of mine was asking. not sure if the 3.0s use HP2s or not


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

just the "regular" 312s on the front. they are not hp2's. Pretty much any brake upgrade (or stock setup) for a b5/c5 platform car will work.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

So he could bolt on any hp2 setup from a c5 or b5?
Just rotors and calipers or are there carriers and lines needed too?


----------

